# Mexican Wontons



## Raine (Jul 13, 2005)

Mexican Wontons

1 pound pepper-jack cheese, 
finely shredded
1 (14 ounce) package won ton wrappers
1 cup vegetable oil for deep frying



​*Procedure*

 Place 1 to 2 teaspoons of shredded cheese into the center of each wonton skin. Fold the top and bottom corners 
in toward each other and roll it up like a little egg roll. You will have to seal the wonton with a little water 
where the ends meet.
 Heat oil in a deep pot to 365 degrees F (180 degrees C). Fry the wontons two or three at a time. Drain on paper towels. Serve immediately.​


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds like the perfect dipper for guacamole, Raine!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice one Raine, thank you, my kids will love you for this one 

kadesma


----------



## tweedee (Jul 27, 2005)

I made somethint similure to that not too long ago but I added a little fried ground beef along with a mix of pepper-jack cheese and colby cheese as the filling. Mmmm Good!.


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 27, 2005)

I love playing around with wontons, thanks for the idea!


----------

